# Unique, low cost air filtration idea!



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Mike Farrington has come up with a great idea for budget air filtration using a single or a pair of inline duct boosters. They come in a pair for $210.00 on Amazon:








Amazon.com: iPower GLFANXINLINE8X2 2-Pack 8 Inch 750 CFM Inline Duct Ventilation Fan HVAC Exhaust Blower for Grow Tent, Grey : Everything Else


Buy iPower GLFANXINLINE8X2 2-Pack 8 Inch 750 CFM Inline Duct Ventilation Fan HVAC Exhaust Blower for Grow Tent, Grey: Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com




The Wynn filters are expensive, but good quality:








9L300NANOEXT - Wynn Environmental


SAME AS THE 9L300NANO BUT THE DUST GETS COLLECTED ON OUTSIDE OF FILTER.



wynnenv.com


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Those filters are not cheap!


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I use an inline duct fan as the shop exhaust fan. It is mounted up in the joist space in a short piece of duct with an elbow pointing down into the shop. It exits outside through a dampered exhaust hood.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I think I will start working outside lol. I have a super dusty project coming up and it isn't in the shop. I need a fairly inexpensive face dust mask that works well. I have tried several and so far all have allowed dust to get past them. Any dust at all and I cough my lungs out now days. I wish I had been more dust conscious in my career.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

DrRobert said:


> Those filters are not cheap!


I don't know the MERV rating of the Wynn filters, but they are well respected for their quality.


Ambient Filters Archives - Wynn Environmental


I suppose cheaper filters are available BUT the whole point is to get the very fine dust out of the shop air.
I have the Jet AFS 1000 overhead air filtration units, and they were around $300 each.
Wynn makes "ambient air" fliters for the Jey AFS 100 units:








Ambient Filters - Wynn Environmental


Wynn Environmental now offers Industrial Quality filters for the Jet, Delta, JDS, and Powermatic ambient air cleaners. Our replacement filters are



wynnenv.com





My Jets have a 2 stage filter if I recall, possible 3 stage? More is better obviously.
The Pentz website claims the home shop is several time more hazardous than a professional shop:





Dust Collection Research - Beginner's Corner


This site helps small shop workers understand the risks from fine dust exposure and how to effectively protect themselves and those close to them from airborne dust hazards. Fine dust is so extensively studied that researchers call it PM short for particle material. A Google search on PM Health...



billpentz.com




Section "H" Risks, 4th paragraph down:
_ OSHA testing shows build so much fine invisible dust that *most small shop workers including hobbyists get more fine dust exposure in a few hours woodworking than full time large facility workers get in months*._


----------



## cellularmitosis (3 mo ago)

I saw Mike's setup and decided to try the Braden filter from Amazon, which is a bit cheaper.


















I threw together a quick rolly cart for it, built around a 16" concrete paver, to give it a low center of gravity.




























Couldn't get the adhesive backing to peel off of the weather stripping, so I just used bit of PVA.










I'll probably add a little hand rail and maybe a small tray for e.g. a drill and a box of screws, etc.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

cellularmitosis said:


> I saw Mike's setup and decided to try the Braden filter from Amazon, which is a bit cheaper.
> 
> View attachment 443715
> 
> ...


Looks like a great "start" but I'd like to see more photos as you get further along!
I don't quite understand the steel slugs, unless they are also for "ballast" to keep the Center of Gravity lower?
Nice going so far.


----------



## cellularmitosis (3 mo ago)

woodnthings said:


> Looks like a great "start" but I'd like to see more photos as you get further along!
> I don't quite understand the steel slugs, unless they are also for "ballast" to keep the Center of Gravity lower?
> Nice going so far.


Heh, they just weight down the rubber while the PVA dried


----------

